# O_o tach wire?



## tormentedmonkey63 (Aug 30, 2009)

ok.. so i just bought a 95 240sx, it's got a "silvia" tag on the back.. dunno if it's a silvia or not... but it has a rb25det motor put in, working ac, powersteering, heater, the works... anyways... it also has a Apex cpu in it... but the problem im having, is the tachometer isnt right, going offa the apex, it's a few thousand off, and burries WAY to soon.. so i was wanting to put a tach up on the dash to see when to shift it out without bouncing the rev limiter.. only problem... where do i hook up the green wire? O_O.. there's a few options on the instructions.. like if it has a distributor, hook it to the negative of the ignition coil... but does a rb25det have a distributor? and if not.. it says to "connect the green wire to the vehicles tachometer output lead, if your vehicles DIS ignition system does not have a tachometer output lead but allows access to the driver wires from the vehicle computer to the ignition module, set the switch to the 2 cyl position regardless of the number of cyl, then connet the green wire to either of the driver wires" <--- can someone show me a picture, or a diagram or tell me how to find it? O_O i dont wanna start messing with anything and mess something up... im kinda new to this? =)


----------

